# Father Norton played Golf..



## Dove (May 10, 2005)

Father Norton woke up Sunday morning and realizing it was an
exceptionally beautiful and sunny early spring day, decided he just had
to play golf.
So... he told the Associate Pastor that he was feeling sick and
persuaded him to say Mass for him that day.
As soon as the Associate Pastor left the room, Father Norton headed out
of town to a golf course about forty miles away. This way he knew he
wouldn't accidentally meet anyone he knew from his parish. Setting up on
the first tee,  He was alone. After all, it was Sunday morning and
everyone else was in church!

At about this time, Saint Peter leaned over to the Lord while looking
down from the heavens and exclaimed, "You're not going to let him get
away with this, are you?"

The Lord sighed, and said, "No, I guess not."  
Just then! Father Norton hit the ball and it shot straight towards the
pin, dropping just short of it, rolled up and fell into the hole. It was a 420 YARD HOLE IN ONE!
St. Peter was astonished. He looked at the Lord and asked, "Why did you
let him do that?"
The Lord smiled and replied, "Who's he going to tell?"


----------



## middie (May 10, 2005)

lol dove


----------

